# Curado 100B



## CastandBlastOutfitting (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys I am really in need of 2 or 3 turnkey dials for the Curado 100B, BNT2416. I havnt been able to find them anywhere. Was hoping if someone had any, new or used laying around they might want to get rid of.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Might try FTU or Southwestern if Shimano Direct doesnt have them..
FTU 713 827 7762, ask for Johnny or Warren
Shimano Direct 877 577 0600
Southwestern 214 630 8161


----------



## CastandBlastOutfitting (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I've called ftu a couple times and southwestern is backordered. They have been for some time. Will try shimano direct. Thanks again.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you can't find it thru any of 2cooler sponsers try www.dadsoletackle.com he is in conroe and stocks a lot of older parts . i have had good luck buying from him, ships promply and is fairly reasonable on his parts


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I agree, if no one else has it I will look at dads ole tackle. He is pretty quick on shipping as well, at least the 2 orders I made from him he got out quick. He also sells on eBay under the same name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastandBlastOutfitting (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I checked with shimano direct and with eddie at dads ole tackle and no luck. I will keep searching. Thanks again


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I called nutter and southwest also and no one has it. You are probably just going to haw to find it with a person or someone who has the old reels that they will let go cheap for parts. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

CastandBlastOutfitting said:


> Hey guys I am really in need of 2 or 3 turnkey dials for the Curado 100B, BNT2416. I havnt been able to find them anywhere. Was hoping if someone had any, new or used laying around they might want to get rid of.Thanks in advance.


Good luck finding anything for a 100b. I have one that is only missing a thumb bar to get it working again and I can't find that piece anywhere.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

You might try this: On eBay, there's a guy named 417_bayliff who has listed a 100B and says in his listing that he has seven of them. I'd contact him and see if he has one that's not in top shape that you could use for parts. Might be able to get one of the seven for a reasonable price. And then you could sell a thumb bar to Gilbert and make all your money back...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shimano-Cur...727?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337d4ade87


----------



## CastandBlastOutfitting (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info.I'll send him an email in a bit.


----------



## CastandBlastOutfitting (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to call around.I will eventually find it, I hope. Thanks again


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Try these guys.

http://www.haddrellspoint.com/

They were able to get some parts for an older Stradic 4000 that no-one else had.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Unless you absolutely have to use the stock black one, you have several options. The citica 100d (BNT3761), Curado 100d (BNT3559), or Chronarch 50mg (BNT 3173) will all work. Any of these will work and the different color gives the reel a nice new look.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mike you beat me to it. Mike is correct. Any of the parts he listed will work. You can also use some gloss black spray paint to change the color to black if you prefer.


----------



## CastandBlastOutfitting (Jul 27, 2011)

I appreciate it guys. I thin I have some BNT3559s.Thanks Again


----------



## TopWaterPlugger (Dec 14, 2004)

I just bought one from Serious tackle last week. he had two. Check if still has the one left... its silver but if you need it, color dosn't matter right?... 
JG.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

This won't help you with the current problem, as they are already broken, but should help in the future. I was breaking turnkey dials on CU200's on a regular basis and getting frustrated. Someone on here - Bantam, Mike, or Dipsay - recommended greasing the threads on the frame and/or turnkey dial, to reduce the forces when opening the side plate. Bingo, haven't broken one since...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

If they are stuck you can try dipping the side reel in boiling water to break up the salt. It doesn't always work, but most of the time it does.


----------

